# Sticky  What's your favorite 1911 caliber?



## Shipwreck

What caliber does it for you in a 1911?


----------



## Goldwing

Gods' own .45 ACP for this guy. "Smaller calibers might expand, but a .45 won't shrink"


----------



## LostinTexas

45 ACP. Anything else is uncivilized.


----------



## drycreek

I only ever owned two 1911s, a Randall Raider in .45 ACP and a Colt Delta Elite in 10 mm. I really don’t care for the platform personally, but the Colt was very accurate.


----------



## Arizona Desertman

45 ACP for me.


----------



## ks1

45 ACP, although I've been getting great feedback re. 1911/9mm combo.


----------



## Javbike

I vote for a 9 mm I have a 45 1911 but I want a 9 mm 1911 I like both


----------



## Gemini65

.45 acp for sure.


----------



## Gary1952

yrs ago a friend of mine had a commander size 1911 in .38 super. wouldn't mind to have one now


----------



## Gary1952

I'm a 45acp guy my two 1911's are 45's along with my others non 1911's that are 45acp


----------



## MPDC69

.45 in everything. I have been phasing out my 9mm guns and trading ammo with friends going the other way (ammo wise, lol).


----------



## Gary1952

well I started out with 45 and been storing it, then I picked up a Sig 365xl and it was nice but it was 9mm. but I ended up in selling it and got a FN FNX-45 Tactical


----------



## LostinTexas

MPDC69 said:


> .45 in everything. I have been phasing out my 9mm guns and trading ammo with friends going the other way (ammo wise, lol).


We went to .40 years ago. There are a couple 9MM in the house for prosperity and just in case, but the primary for both of us is .40.
None of these are 1911, and the closest thing I have to that these days is the Security 9, believe it or not.
Love the 1911, but don't have one any more.


----------



## Pandaz3

I have 45's and would like to add a 1911/2011 in .40


----------



## Rock185

I've had .22 conversions, .45, .38 Super, 10MM, etc. 1911s, but I think in my geezerhood it has become the 9MM. Have to admit, part of my choice is age related. The 9 is just easier on old wrists.


----------



## FMHD

Can it still be a 1911 if it’s not a .45? Just kidding but it seems so foreign. That gun to me is just associated a .45.


----------



## BigGun1911

Shipwreck said:


> What caliber does it for you in a 1911?


I love my Springfield Ronin 10mm


----------



## Stealth .45

.45 ACP - 2 World Wars and a Whole Lot More. 🇺🇸


----------



## BigGun1911

Stealth .45 said:


> .45 ACP - 2 World Wars and a Whole Lot More. 🇺🇸


That phrase is a little worn out.


----------



## Gary1952

Rock185 said:


> I've had .22 conversions, .45, .38 Super, 10MM, etc. 1911s, but I think in my geezerhood it has become the 9MM. Have to admit, part of my choice is age related. The 9 is just easier on old wrists.


Know what you mean about age. Went to the range the other day and was throwing some rounds down range. Was practicing with my Colt and Sig and started to feel it in my wrist. I'll be 70 next month. Also with the eyes had cataract and corrective surgery done two yrs ago also. Who said getting old was for the faint at heart


----------



## LostinTexas

Gary1952 said:


> Know what you mean about age. Went to the range the other day and was throwing some rounds down range. Was practicing with my Colt and Sig and started to feel it in my wrist. I'll be 70 next month. Also with the eyes had cataract and corrective surgery done two yrs ago also. Who said getting old was for the faint at heart


It ain't for sissies. Keep on keeping on.


----------

